# Trigger heads and bottles



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

Do the trigger heads you sell fit other bottles other than the Megs ones? if yes, do you sell generic bottles or just the megs?


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, maybe the above was a silly question - does this the Meguiars Foaming Sprayer head for use with 946ml bottles fit the Meguiars Generic Spray Bottle ??or do they jut fit the (for example) Megs Hyper derssing bottle 32 ounce bottles?

Reason I ask as I have some other produt i'd like to use!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the heads are pretty much universal....they'l fit nearly all sprayer type bottles


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

cool!! that's all I wanted to know! now I can order some!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Deadlock said:


> Meguiars Foaming Sprayer head for use with 946ml bottles fit the Meguiars Generic Spray Bottle


I have both and they fit.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

That's a Meguiars foaming trigger on a Meguiars generic bottle:thumb:


----------

